# Can print but cannot scan with my HP C4180 printer attached to Airport Extreme



## rdbesq (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a Macbook and I am running Snow Leopard. I have recently attached my HP C4180 printer/scanner to my Airport Extreme Base Station.  The Airport Utility recognizes it and the Print/Fax tab in System Preferences sees and adds it as well.  When I try to use the HP Utility within the Print / Fax tab of System Preferences, I get the following message: "_Unable to Connect  HP Photosmart C4100 series is currently unavailable. Please check if it is turned on and connected, or try again later_."  The strange thing is that I can print using it, but cannot scan.  I have tried scanning in Preview and Image Capture as well without luck.  Image Capture does not even see that there is a scanner attached.  I have downloaded the full HP Printer Drivers from Apple that was posted on 11/16/2009 and installed them but that hasn't helped either.  I have checked the compatibility charts and it shows that the C4180 should have print and scan ability.  

Can anyone help?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 28, 2010)

I have that same printer. I also tried to get it to work in the manner that you mentioned.
Nothing wrong with your printer. The shared printer connections on the Airport Extreme is for printing only. It does not support other printer features that need a direct connection to your computer. In your case, that includes scanning, and even running the HP utility to check ink levels. Here's a short Apple support article about that: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1253
If you need to check ink levels, or scan, you would need to temporarily connect directly to your Mac.
If you want to use all the printers features wirelessly, then shop for a printer that is sold with wireless capability - a built-in wifi card.


----------



## rdbesq (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  I just noticed something else that seems to be wierd.  If I go in and hit software update, it always comes back and says there is a HP Printer Driver update that is 4.8MB that I need.  I install it and it says successful.  I run software update again and it again says I need the same update and installs it again. 

Any ideas?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 28, 2010)

Software Update might be glitchy, or could be a caching issue. The update does not require restarting ( I think), but you may want to reatart anyway.
You can also download the full HP update, and install that yourself. Here's the link to that download: http://support.apple.com/kb/DL907
Big download, and takes a long time to install.  I don't spend too much time anymore repairing disk permissions, but printer installs are a good opportunity to repair disk permissions - might help out there.


----------



## rdbesq (Jan 29, 2010)

I have downloaded and installed the large HP printer drivers file and still get the Update every time I check.  Anyway of getting that to stop?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 29, 2010)

Sure, run Software Update, select the HP update. Then go to the Update menu, and click Ignore Update.


----------

